# Goldeneye Wii special edition



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2010)

Question - which I realise is me being lazy, but I am. 

Just seen an advert for Goldeneye on the Wii with a Gold controller which looks like a gamecube controller.  

I need a gamecube controller for the Wii (our current one is broken) so I can play the two cube Zeldas I have, so was looking to buy one anyway.  If I can get Goldeneye with one I am sorted.    

However, when I look on Amazon, the special edition doesn't specify whether it comes with the controller, and obviously not whether the controller will work with the other games.  

I only want to buy it if the answer to both of the above is yes.  Can anyone help?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2010)

Life is oh so very complicated.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought it was the new version of the classic controller in gold?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2010)

This is out today in the US. No reviews so far. Does this mean it's going to be shit?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a golden Classic controller, not a gamecube controller.
Gamecube games can only be played with gamecube controllers.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2010)

First review up on IGN and it looks OK so far http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/113/1131501p1.html


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2010)

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2010/11/02/goldeneye-007-video-review?objectid=867280&show=HD video review

Come on, someone else must be interested in this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

Not really, it doesn't look that good, I have fond memories of playing it back in the day but not sure this will live up to them...


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2010)

I think you're probably right tbh. I might be tempted to give it a go.
A certain amount of 'managing expectations' may be required, especially with online play, but it looks like there will be enough there to keep me interested for a while.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah...thing is FPS' have moved on so much since those times, can't imagine Quake 2 being much now whereas then I loved it, games like CoD, MoH and BFBC2 have raised expectations a great deal...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2010)

It's been totally revamped, apparently.  Remade, even.  The original Goldeneye is pants by today's standards but apparently this one is OK.


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

Is the one-player game in this version based on the film, or what? It has Daniel Craig instead of Brosnan in it. Or is it just a mishmash of Bondy action scenes?


I used to pwn hiccup on multiplayer back in the day, btw. You hear that, hiccup?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It's been totally revamped, apparently.  Remade, even.  The original Goldeneye is pants by today's standards but apparently this one is OK.


 
The advert didn't look like it had that much vamping...


----------

